# Lecture sur iPod: titres sautent et volume baisse



## Plumpala (22 Avril 2003)

bonjour,
j'ai constaté deux problèmes avec mon iPod (10Go/1.2.6):
- certains morceaux sautent directement au suivant.  cela peut arriver après qq secondes de lecture ou alors que le morceau est presque à la fin. Dans itunes, le même morceau se lit normalement jusqu'au bout. sur le pod, je peux avancer dans le morceau pour écouter que la fin, ce qui me fait penser que le morceau est entièrement copié sur le pod. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 En plus il me semble que le même morceau ne saute pas toujours, et pas nécessairement au même endroit. Est-ce le fichier mp3 qui est corrompu?

- un autre problème qui m'est arrivé pour l'instant une seule fois, toujours à l'écoute d'un morceau sur l'ipod: le volume du morceau baisse automatiquement jusqu'à zero, et j'ai beau l'augmenter, il baisse de nouveau. lecture toujours normale sur itunes. l'écoute d'autres morceaux se fait correctement.

tout cela peut-il avoir un lien avec la charge de la batterie?
merci


----------



## MagicLudovic (1 Août 2004)

Plumpala a dit:
			
		

> bonjour,
> - un autre problème qui m'est arrivé pour l'instant une seule fois, toujours à l'écoute d'un morceau sur l'ipod: le volume du morceau baisse automatiquement jusqu'à zero, et j'ai beau l'augmenter, il baisse de nouveau. lecture toujours normale sur itunes. l'écoute d'autres morceaux se fait correctement.
> tout cela peut-il avoir un lien avec la charge de la batterie?
> merci



Hello !

Mon frère a un iPod, et il a le même type de problème que toi au niveau du son    Mais je ne sais pas de quoi cela proviend ...   
Il va essayer de se le faire réparer, mais c'est pas gagné !    
Il y a pas mal de problèmes sur les iPod apparement ...
Essaye de voir ici : http://depot.info.apple.com/ipod/

Ludo.


----------



## emge (2 Août 2004)

Plumpala a dit:
			
		

> bonjour,
> j'ai constaté deux problèmes avec mon iPod (10Go/1.2.6):
> - certains morceaux sautent directement au suivant.  cela peut arriver après qq secondes de lecture ou alors que le morceau est presque à la fin. Dans itunes, le même morceau se lit normalement jusqu'au bout. sur le pod, je peux avancer dans le morceau pour écouter que la fin, ce qui me fait penser que le morceau est entièrement copié sur le pod.
> 
> ...


J'ai remarqué que si on manipule l'ordinateur PENDANT l'enregistrement des CD sur itunes, cela provoque des parasites sur les morceaux en cours d'enregistrement voire des sauts inopinés de morceaux, l'enregistrement est une activité "PHYSIQUE" de l'ordinateur qui ne supporte pas qu'on l'utilise à d'autres tâches si on cherche de la qualité.
Quant au volumes qui montent et descendent, je pense qu'un réglage du niveau sonore moyen PRÉALABLE à l'enregistrement est nécessaire pour niveler le son sur tous les morceaux et peut régler votre problème. Sinon une réinitialisation du logiciel d'origine peut remettre les choses à leur place.


----------

